# "Vaseline" Chesebrough New York



## JohnN (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone out there know anything about this particular Vaseline bottle? I can't seem to find one like this. I'll get a picture up tomorrow, but for now it looks just like this, but instead of trade mark it has quotes around the word VASELINE. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vtg-VASELINE-CHESEBROUGH-Brand-GLASS-JAR-Bottle-NO-LID-/120752776127?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1d6d23bf#ht_1305wt_966
 -John


----------



## kwalker (Sep 4, 2011)

I've got at least five or six in boxes of junk bottles I'll probably sell at my next yard sale or give as gifts. It's definitely not worth the $11 price tag though to be brutally honest...


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Sep 4, 2011)

I have seen two embossed ones for a dollar each. 
 Are they worth keeping or are they too common to keep?


----------



## JohnN (Sep 4, 2011)

The only ones I can seem to find all say trade mark. However, the one I dug up today has quotes around the word Vaseline. I wonder how old it is. I know it is probably not worth anything, Especially because it has a crack in it.


----------



## rockbot (Sep 4, 2011)

No real value on the clear ones. Some of the earlier ones that are SCA and BIM maybe a few bucks.


----------



## deenodean (Sep 18, 2011)

very common bottle even away up here in Eastern Canada...I have found a few of them, one being amethyst, it is before 1914-1918. that one is a keeper...


----------



## Andrewt (Jul 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No doubt! I have a pretty nice one but not serious collectors grade.
  [start]https://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk304/andrewtownsend/2012-07-01164502.jpg


----------



## Andrewt (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## surfaceone (Jul 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Andrewt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Andrew,

 You've gotta use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brackets, in these parts.


----------



## Andrewt (Jul 1, 2012)

OK, Thanks! Cool ad!


----------



## clueless collector (Jul 4, 2012)

Do you happen to know anything about this one? It just says chesebrough manfg. Co. CD. New-york. I can't find any others like this, I've just seen the ones that say vaseline.


----------



## Andrewt (Jul 6, 2012)

If I'm recalling right that is from 1910-1920, I saw one one an action site awhile back.


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 6, 2012)

They are also not worth anything and are very common.  I don't even bother taking them home when I dig em....and I've dug those in nearly every dump for 30 years now.  You will find out that in antique shops and flea markets sellers put outrageous asking prices on most every ultra common and/or worthless bottle they've gotten their hands on....and there's lots of common bottles-so they are not the best places to judge the values of your finds.  Many bottles aren't worth anything at all, really.   In time, you'll learn and know more.  Go to a bottle show - thtere's bound to be one in your state at some point in the year.  That will put things in perspective.


----------



## Dansalata (Jul 6, 2012)

heres one of mine..i love the 5 cents


----------



## Conch times (Jul 6, 2012)

Mine say chesebrough MFG CO. But not new york.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 18, 2018)

Not sure if this was discussed in another thread but your bottles date between 1887 - 1908 according to this .pdf by Bill Lockhart:

*A Tour Through Time in Vaseline Jars

**https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/Vaseline2015.pdf*

I'd love to find the ones you have   Those are the old cork tops.

I just found an amethyst one that dates from 1909 - 1915 (continuous thread top) which he says is less common than those after this mold.  Definitely a keeper for me!


----------

